# Need a new reel - 2500-3000 size



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi All

Im in need of a new reel to match to a graphite Tica 8'0" 2-piece 2-4kg (or 3-6 i forget) rod (good power in butt, not a very sensitive outfit but not a broomstick either). Will use it mainly off the beach for salmon/small mullys and rocks for similar (i know, its a bit short, but its bloody good fun!) and want to run 8lb and 12lb braid on the spools.

i was thinking of a Sol or Stradic, but havent shopped for a small reel in ages.

i have $250 to spend (maybe $300 if i can convince myself)- let me know your ideas. please :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

My vote goes for an old model Stradic, there's still a few kicking around in tackle stores and they're selling for very good prices now since the new ones have been around for a while.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

thats what i was thinking. but im a daiwa man, so im hesitant about buying shimano, although i do have a spheros that i like a lot.

might have to drop into ray and annes and see what theyve got floating around behind the counter...


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

water_baby said:


> might have to drop into ray and annes and see what theyve got floating around behind the counter...


I think that would be your best bet, just leave the plastic cards at home and only take $250 with you ;-). I finally got over there a little while ago for a squiz at some new lures for winter and well... there's a new combo sitting next to me now lol.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

bwahahaha sucker. good combo? what is it, what'd you pay?

im getting this reel for my winter combo, love catching thumper *****'s on that rod, but my old daiwa regal gave up the ghost (and i have a problem) so i retired it..

ill see what the boys at ray and annes say, theyre pretty good to me


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Good in the sense that i finally have a reel smaller than a 4000 to throw sp's with :lol:. Just a cheap shimano 4 - 8lb combo. I think i ended up spending $150 (and a bit ) for the combo, braid and a few odds and ends. That's only 4 times what i intended to spend :twisted:. They have a Caldia Kix 2500 on special for $200, they're an alright reel (from what i've heard) and it seems like a damn good price to me. I think i saw it on their website if you have a sticky beak.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

what do we know about the Saros and Stradic? they look ok..


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i have a 2500 Stradic and it is great, have worked over some good 80-90cm snook quicksmart with it, along with whiting squid and 1 salmon. I can vouch for this reel, i also have a 3000 SOL another great reel, i have hooked a couple of snapper, not boated though :evil: , more snook too.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I can vouch for the Caldia Kix, mine has stood up very well so far.
I heard they are very similar to the Sol, though the Sol is slightly more finess, and the Kix is a bit more tougher and robust.
Also the Sol is the offshore model, I will check if the Kix is made in Japan or for the domestic market.

I have also just bought the smallest Penn Slammer (260) and have spooled it with 10lb, and it looks sweet!
My last Penn served me so well and I expect this to do the same.

I need to buy some quality reel grease for these 2 reels, they deserve looking after....

Can't comment on the Stradic or Saro's as yet. 
How about a Twinpower...noice!

Cheers Dave


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

fishnfreak said:


> i have a 2500 Stradic and it is great, have worked over some good 80-90cm snook quicksmart with it, along with whiting squid and 1 salmon. I can vouch for this reel, i also have a 3000 SOL another great reel, i have hooked a couple of snapper, not boated though :evil: , more snook too.


I too have the Stradic 2500 and its great.

It landed a 4kg+ Salmon at Easter time from a stinkboat - unfortunately I didnt catch it . I was using my Spheros with heavier gear and landed a 6kg+ one but on the light gear my brother had an awesome time dancing about the boat. But the reel handled it great.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Go the sol mate,my 3000 model is a beast and can pull in some bloody big fish,i also use it for bass,so its very versatile. ;-)


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Ronny I have the stradic 3000, same size as the 2500 just fits some more line on.
Got it on eBay

and loving it.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got a Sol 200, 2500 and 2 Kix 4000's. They're all brilliant, and I don't mind buying them from Australia. When I got saltwater in my reel and it messed up the bearings, I sent it back to Daiwa and for $20 they overhauled the reel and sent it back to me! The shimano's are nice reels too, just think the sol's are slightly better, and are cheaper too. Good luck!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> I vote for the Sol 3000
> 
> I got one from the US on ebay for a tad over $200 delivered (but exchange rates were good).
> 
> Or the Certate 3000 :twisted: from Japan about $350


yeah, the sol is taking my fancy. its just that the certate has always been in the back of my mind. i might have to go to the Team Daiwa store down the road.

then i might have a look at some jap sites and see, just for comparison...


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the shimano twin power and aspire but enjoy fishing with a TD advantage 3000, sol 2500 I find the bail arm trip a little better on the shimanos but overall there isnt much between most of these reels.
try and buy local mainly for warranty issues put it to your local store and see what they can do (mine will often drop prices to get close to online deals) for $50 more you will get a warranty and hopefully some good service.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Locally I saw the TD Advantage 3000 selling for $320 and was able to order a 3500 model with 2 spools of Power Pro braid (15lb and 20lb) for AUS $200 from the states. I reckon I saved at least $100 on my purchase. Great reel too.

Good luck with the decision

Marty


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

water_baby said:


> yeah, the sol is taking my fancy. its just that the certate has always been in the back of my mind. i might have to go to the Team Daiwa store down the road.


I have both (as does Gatesy). Both are very nice reels, you'd be probably happy with either one. Do yourself a favour though, if you can't work up the budget for a Certate, don't try one, because the Sol will always feel second best. The Sol is a very smooth, precise reel, but the Certate is also as well as being built like a truck. I use the Sol2500 with 6lb as my lightest setup and it's great (and it's caught 20ish kingfish so it's pretty strong) but the Certate is in a different class for power and performance.

As an irrelevant aside, the Sol comes with a spare spool and the Certate doesn't, but sneaky people will notice that the Sol2500 spool fits the Certate2500R Custom, and can in fact be used perfectly happily on the Certate. Maybe you should buy both. Hope that helps ;-)


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a a TD Sol 2500 with a Penn Pinpoint tournament 3-5kg rod.

The Sol is a very smooth reel and great casting spinnner as well. You can pick 1 up US for around $210 including postage.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

well, ive been surfing sites for a bit. i came extremely close to buying a Certate 3500HD Custom (as in, i put in my card details but got cold feet..)

is it worth it? i know the sum total of the parts isnt worth it, but thats not what i mean. are they really THAT much better than the others (twinpower, caldia kix, sol specifically)..........

guide me 8)


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

test both the Sol and the Certate out at ur local tackle shop and see how much the difference the two are. Blue is my color but orange ain't bad either.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

water_baby said:


> well, ive been surfing sites for a bit. i came extremely close to buying a Certate 3500HD Custom (as in, i put in my card details but got cold feet..)
> 
> is it worth it? i know the sum total of the parts isnt worth it, but thats not what i mean. are they really THAT much better than the others (twinpower, caldia kix, sol specifically)..........
> 
> guide me 8)


Hey mate the Certate is defiantly worth it. But the 3500HD Custom might be a little bit big for the rod you want it on. Stick with the 2500-3000 sizes. I have 2 xCaldia Kix, 2 x Luvias and 1x Certate, guess which one I like using the most...???

It all comes down to your Budget. The SOL and Caldia Kix are all great reels. However, if you have the extra coin to spend... go the Certate!!!!

Ben


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah, the rod is rated 8-15lb. i think from memory the 3500 is rated 14lb i think.. the 3000 seems to a good all rounder - from the reports i see they will handle small to medium kingys, snapper, salmon etc from rocks + beach, but will still be light enough to chase bream/small mullys on in the creeks.

BTW, im really really shit with my fishing budget. i know i said $250-$300, but the firm hand of rationality has sat on my shoulder, ill get the certate 3000. it sounds like the better option.

thanks for all the input guys, much appreciated.

now, wheres the cheapest certate 3000 on the web? i reckon i saw one last night for USD 375.00 - can anyone beat that?? :twisted: :lol:

NOTE: go the aussie dollar, grow, grow.... muhahahaha :lol:


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hmm, now the dilemma. should i err on the heavy side and go for the 3500HD or a smidge lighter with the 2500R...

so many decisions... my brain is exploding after reading all the engrish on those sites. i love japan :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hmmm you blokes and your $5 million dollar reels. Nothing wrong with that and its nice to have good gear if you can afford /justify it but for 90% of guys on this forum these sort of reels are only ever gonna be dreams...

My 2 cents - theres nothing wrong with a 2500 size Shimano Symetre - for around $100 it still pulls 15lb of drag (and yes I also own a Stradic),.

But if you've got $300 to spend then go for one of the reels mentioned - just don't drop it overboard :shock: :shock:  ;-)


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Davey G said:


> hmmm you blokes and your $5 million dollar reels. Nothing wrong with that and its nice to have good gear if you can afford /justify it but for 90% of guys on this forum these sort of reels are only ever gonna be dreams...


yeah, i know. i hear ya mate. its a once-in-10-year purchase for me too. i just would like to try out the nicer side of life. plus ive got spare cash so i thought "happy birthday Aaron"! i also assume it will last me 5-10 years with my usual care routine, so i spread the cost over the expected lifetime of the purchase, as i do for most other purchases.

im lucky as i dont have any vices, although i do enjoy a snifter of port in the winter, and no kids/wife to detract from my finances.

at least i stopped myself from looking further at the branzino and exist. now theyre a 5 million dollar dream :lol: :lol:


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Mate,

Here is another site for you.

http://www.bass.jp/reel.php?c=reel&mode ... t=Spinning

Very good service and fast turn around. They often throw in some line and Lures as well 

Ben


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

well, i just went and played with a few reels to see what felt nice: certate 3000, 3500HD, saltiga game 3500, stella 4000 (quite small) and a branzino 3000.

i nearly creamed in the store in front of the 2 blokes helping me. but im gonna have to go back with the rod and see what feels best on it in terms of size and function.

the saga continues..

PS thanks for the links, free is a good price for extras :lol: :lol:


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

water_baby said:


> well, i just went and played with a few reels to see what felt nice: certate 3000, 3500HD, saltiga game 3500, stella 4000 (quite small) and a branzino 3000.
> 
> i nearly creamed in the store in front of the 2 blokes helping me. but im gonna have to go back with the rod and see what feels best on it in terms of size and function.
> 
> ...


A Branzino!!!!! you have gone from a $200 reel to a $850 reel... Ha Ha your worse than me..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> i found the prices of maruanashop to be slightly cheaper


That's funny, my local maruanashop always charges an arm and a leg if I'm looking for quality items.

Edit: In the spririt of a recent thread i thought i would add








+







=


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

BENM said:


> A Branzino!!!!! you have gone from a $200 reel to a $850 reel... Ha Ha your worse than me..... :lol: :lol:


actually, the branzino is only $730 there..  but that doesnt make it ok to buy. :lol:

i can budget everything else, except fishing gear. its my own little cross to bear in this life ;-) . if i need a reel, i give myself a budget, look around and go "hmmm, cerates are nice, i could stretch that far".

ive been sooooo good lately, only bought a few sp's here and there. anyway, i really didnt think the branzino was better than the certate 3500hd, it felt clunky. the handle did about 5 rotations when i spun it, while the certate's were all still spinning when i left the store :lol: the funny thing is, the guys in the store reckon that there isnt that much difference between the reels of that calibre anyhow, so i might as well stick with the 3500HD.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know if this helps, but you might want to check out the new luvias 2500R or 3000 too. They've got a plastic/ carbon fibre body, which (according to the marketing) is as good as magnesium. With the $$$ they save from the body they put in the running gear (and equivalent lightweight spool as well) from the Airity. At $400 from MO tackle, they're closer to your original price and are still a JDM model. Given the current metals prices it's proabably the way of the future.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

If I had to pick a top shelf reel in that bracket, I'd go for a Certate Hyper Custom. 
Check them out at the tackle shop, go home and do some damage on some of the tackle sites.

Good luck with the choices ;-)

Cheers Dave


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

water_baby said:


> BENM said:
> 
> 
> > A Branzino!!!!! you have gone from a $200 reel to a $850 reel... Ha Ha your worse than me..... :lol: :lol:
> ...


Hey Mate,

The Branzino will feel more "clunky" than the Certate. The reel has pretty much the same internals as the Saltiga, designed for strengh which unfortunately means you lose some smoothness when cranking the handle. The Branzino from what I have been told is pretty much the same as the Certate Hyper Customs. Just has been dressed up and has the Carbon spool for the "wank factor." But hey... I WANT ONE!!!!!

Ben


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Interesting to see how the budget is being stretched $250 - ???? :lol:

Have been snooping for a small (sub $150) reel (1000) size and even though I'm a Daiwa fanatic I have been looking at the Shimano Elf that is directly imported from Japan by Ray and Anne's and they are available up to 6000 size ;-) http://www.rayannes.com.au/dyn/page/shop-category/15

A while back I got a Daiwa Caldia 4000 its in the Real Four family and with a spare aluminium spool for just under $250 from Ray and Anne's, but notice know they have the "X" version which has an extra bearing (6 in total) with spare aluminium spool and 7kg of drag for $239. It is again a direct imported by them but warranty isn't an issue.
http://www.rayannes.com.au/dyn/page/shop-category/17

As for the saltiga game 3500, as much as I love Daiwa there are a lot better reals in there line up than this :? 
If you want to go over the $700 mark drop into Fisherman's Paradise on Pirie St in the City (they have a good top end line up), as I am going to be getting a Saltiga Z 4500 (early next year as I have a couple of custom rods on the go and the budget wont stretch for this year :? ).
The price I got for this reel (as a regular) is just too good :shock: 8) ;-) 
They might just give you the RRP price but if your serious about the reel the price should drop ;-) .

P.s this is a _*VERY*_ Bias plug for Fisherman's Paradise (no other association other than one happy customer) as its one tackle shop that I don't feel like I'm being Bull Pooped too just so they can make a sale, you just get good honest advice sale or no sale


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

buff said:


> this is a _*VERY*_ Bias plug for Fisherman's Paradise










From what i've been hearing though they deserve every single bit of good feedback they get.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe we should be thanking waterbaby for giving us gear b*tches an outlet to talk about our passions???!!!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Redfish said:


> Maybe we should be thanking waterbaby for giving us gear b*tches an outlet to talk about our passions???!!!


no thanks needed. im just glad there are people out there to talk to. its not every day you (well, i) buy a reel like this, thanks for the help 

if anyone's interested, i decided on the Certate Custom 2500R. i reckon ill be able to tackle snapper and rat kings with one rod, bream/estuary with another rod and light beach/*****'s with yet another rod (with a different spool for each too ;-) ). even with 15 lb saltiga braid it will hold around 300 yards, and with 7kg drag it will do nicely.

thanks to all for you input, and gatesy for the chat ( :twisted: ) much appreciated 8)

ill put some reel p*rn up for y'all when she arrives..


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> As an aside my lovely aoutfit finally arrived today
> Reel: Certate Custom Finesse 2506 (arrived yesterday from Maraunoshop)
> Rod: Black Diamond Clear Cut 4pc 2-4kg rod arrived today (from Black Diamond - awesome service)
> Line: Unitika Silver Thread IGFA rated 4lb PE braid


Now thats just straight out tackle Porn


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Ahhh, that's some good porn!


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like everyone is getting in to the swing of things. Thought I show off my new purchase for the Bream Season.

Smith Bay Liner Metal 7"3 1-3kg matched with Luvias 1003 and 3lb sunline Fluro.....

I am running out of places to hide new purchases!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Its good to see all you closet tackle p*rn lovers out in the open! makes us feel better about ourselves. group healing is good healing :lol: :lol:

buff, you summed it up with those smilies!! but i saw your p*rn at west lakes, thats a setup worthy of a pic or 2 here isnt it?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

Ah japeto has just added a new reel to his collection. I just got a Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000 absolutely wicked reel


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

what are you chasin with that reel. Did you get the rod to match :lol:


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i saw the branzino rod, its about 3mm thick and the guy at the tackle shop matches it with the branzino for livebaiting in west lakes... WOW.was drop-dead gorgeous :shock:

BTW, i have decided i will go with the 3500HD instead of the 2500R. bit more beef and should be AWESOME. im ordering today yaaaaaaaaayyy

japeto, nice choice.. ;-)


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

IT JUST ARRIVED... OMG... hubba hubba :twisted: 3500HD and some palstics and a gift from bass.jp - im in heaven :lol: :lol:

ill put some p*rn up tonight...


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ill be sitting here waiting, in my corner with the lights off, and the curtains drawn! :twisted:


----------

